# Non Payment of Back-pay



## billyfish (1 Sep 2011)

I receive a small premium for every hour I work and should have had this for nearly two years. However I have never checked my payslips and never realised that It was not being paid until last month. I have brought this to my payroll departments attention. 

The answer I have been given is that it was an admin error and they will pay 10 months as a goodwill gesture as it is apparently my responisbility to check my payslips.

Can they do this? - Do I have a legal right to challenge the pay I was owed even though I didnt check my payslip?


----------



## Deiseblue (1 Sep 2011)

You can refer the matter to the Labour Court or to a rights commissioner.

You could also point out to your employer that it is incumbent on payroll to ensure employees are correctly paid.


----------

